# Canon Cinema EOS C700 FF Coming



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 28, 2018)

```
<p>We<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/an-update-on-canons-nab-2018-announcements-cr3/"> reported earlier this month that Canon’s big announcement was going to be for a modification</a> to a current camera. It looks like the Cinema EOS C700 is that camera.</p>
<p>We’re not sure if this will be something you can pay for if you’re a current Cinema EOS C700 owner, or if this will be an addition to the lineup.</p>
<p>We’ll also assume that “FF” means full frame, though the resolution is not known at the time of writing this.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Bernard (Mar 28, 2018)

Makes sense. The Sony Venice FF cinema camera is getting a lot of positive buzz. Canon needs to play in that field.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 28, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Makes sense. The Sony Venice FF cinema camera is getting a lot of positive buzz. Canon needs to play in that field.



Not to mention those big sensor reds..

The sensor for the c700 should be swappable from what I understand talking to other camera techs and cinematographers. I hope they give the c300 MK II the raw light codec. That would be awesome.


----------



## padam (Mar 28, 2018)

CanonGrunt said:


> Bernard said:
> 
> 
> > Makes sense. The Sony Venice FF cinema camera is getting a lot of positive buzz. Canon needs to play in that field.
> ...



I highly doubt it, it is probably only Digic DV6 compatible.


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 28, 2018)

this and the cn-e 20mm were just launched in europe...just saw the press release from canon romania


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 28, 2018)

DPReview has the details up here:

https://www.dpreview.com/news/2293904507/canon-announces-c700-ff-cinema-camera-now-with-full-frame

Definitely an interesting camera, FF instead of the usual super 35 size/format!

PJ 8)


----------



## Mistral75 (Mar 28, 2018)

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/cinema-eos/eos-c700-ff


----------

